# Red Dun Roan? Or Just Red Roan?



## vegancowgirl1472 (Jan 31, 2016)

Hi guys I picked up my mare today, she's my first horse. My question is whether she is a red roan or a red dun roan. She was resisted as a red dun, but clearly has roaning. I'll try to get a good pick of her dorsal stripe tomorrow as well. First photo is her as a weanling I believe.









































Thanks!


----------



## vegancowgirl1472 (Jan 31, 2016)

woops, I meant I'm wondering if she is a red roan or red dun roan?


----------



## AnnaLover (Sep 27, 2009)

Red dun roan and gorgeous! Congrats! Nicely bred on her top side as well.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Nice little mare! And I vote for a red dun/roan as well. Paunch McKue was a dun and there are several more listed in her dam line, so she's heterozygous for it at least.


----------



## vegancowgirl1472 (Jan 31, 2016)

Thanks guys! I didnt even know it was possible till I met her to be both a dun and roan.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Red dun roan for sure. No doubt about that. I love her coloring.
She is beautiful.  Congrats on your first horse!!


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

Wow, she's gorgeous! I agree with the red dun roan. She sure is pretty.


----------



## vegancowgirl1472 (Jan 31, 2016)

Thank you!


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Yes, she is exactly what you thought she was, red dun roan. I don't know why you didn't think it was possible to have the color combination, it isn't rare. Just like it is not rare to have horses who carry multiple dilutes (like carrying both dun and cream) to make dunalino, dunskin and smoky grullo. 

As far as what her registered color is on her papers, that has to do with how AQHA does registration. There is no red dun roan color option on the registration application, when you have a red dun roan, you have to choose to register the color as either red dun or red roan. If someone has a dunalino roan to register as a quarter horse, they would have to make a choice between registering the horse as a red dun or a palomino or as a red roan. AQHA simply does not give full color spectrum options for registration. Other breed registries do include the option of selecting multiple color options to have a more genetically correct registered horse color.


----------



## vegancowgirl1472 (Jan 31, 2016)

SunnyDraco said:


> I don't know why you didn't think it was possible to have the color combination, it isn't rare.


I didn't know it was possible because I have never heard of it or ever seen this color before.  Thanks


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

vegancowgirl1472 said:


> I didn't know it was possible because I have never heard of it or ever seen this color before.  Thanks


The first picture you posted in this thread was of a red dun roan mare and a red dun roan foal. The color has been around since the first time someone crossed a roan and a dun and got a foal that inherited both roan and dun ;-)

Just like there are grullo roans, but in AQHA, they will be registered as either grullo or blue roan. More likely to be registered blue roan especially if they are heavily roaned.


----------

